# Tiffany Reefer ice hatch



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I am looking for plans or photos of a DSP&P Tiffany Reefer ice hatch. Can anyone help?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard.... You might find it as you cursor down through these pages Tiffany Reefers


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Richard, 

The DS&P tiffany reefers did not have any visible hatches!

No one has found any: it is presumed that the ice hatches were inside and they were loading hatches for an internal, possibly hung from the roof, tank. Reefers is a bit of a misnomer they were really insulated cars - that is the could keep frieght in them warm when required. 

There were two sets, the first were shorter at 26 foot long, and the later ones a bit longer at 27 foot long. Ron Rudnick's book on DSP freight cars has both.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB, et al, just repainted their standard refer.
No one has ever photographed the prototype DSP&P reefer with ice hatches.
I have several books on the DSP&P. The few photos of the cars are sans hatches.
There are also no color plates. The B/W photos show them as white, very light grey, or even a light cream/yellow.
Peter is correct.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

